# NSW (New South Wales) state nomination for Skilled Nominated subclass 190 visa fees



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello Experts,

Can you please advise me on how to apply for NSW (New South Wales) state nomination for Skilled Nominated subclass 190 visa? How can we get money order in India which is payable to Industry & Investment NSW to enclose with my application. Do any one have the DD/Money order format? Please let me know the process, and also kindly confirm the fees is it $300 / $330.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi alapatna,

If you are applying from India the FEE is 300 AUD. The process is very simple just visit any Bank in your area and ask them to give DD for 300AUD there is no specif format you need to carry along.
But please look for the other post in the forum i had read somewhere that from India some DD has been rejected by JP Morgan Bank in Sydney i do not know the reason but other indian friends might help you with this since i do not know much about indian Banks. But i would recon you to ask any bigger bank in India for DD.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Fill up all 4 forms and follow the document checklists which are mentioned in form-3. Notarize the documents which are the photocopy of the original ones. It is better to apply to EOI through SkillSelect first and provide this EOI number in the form-1.

NSW accepts only bank cheque or money order in Australian dollar. You need to talk to bank in your country regarding this issue. Many banks of your country have relation to many banks of Australia and can issue a cheque/ money order in favour of Australian Bank.

If you live in suppose India (outside Australia), you are offshore applicant; so you need to pay $300. If you live in Australia (onshore applicant), you need to pay $330 (including tax).


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Download the 4 forms from "How to Apply" section of the following NSW website:
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi,

Thank you very much for your prompt replies. 

DD should be in favour of Nsw right ?? And also can i use the same certified copies of ACS (dated on 08/Aug/12) or require fresh ones? Kindly advice.


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

I also got one more query - in my ACS skills assessment. For my masters degree they said that it is comparable with nzq framework and rated as masters, but for my bachelors they rated with associated degree!! Will it cause to loose my points against educational qualifications. Actually what is the term associate degree refers to? Kindly advice.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

alapatna said:


> I also got one more query - in my ACS skills assessment. For my masters degree they said that it is comparable with nzq framework and rated as masters, but for my bachelors they rated with associated degree!! Will it cause to loose my points against educational qualifications. Actually what is the term associate degree refers to? Kindly advice.


Associate degree means similiar to Diploma.

U may get 15 pts.


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Associate degree means similiar to Diploma.
> 
> U may get 15 pts.


Thanks, Jayptl.

Can you please confirm that I can get 15 point for my exp??


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

greenbangla said:


> Fill up all 4 forms and follow the document checklists which are mentioned in form-3. Notarize the documents which are the photocopy of the original ones. It is better to apply to EOI through SkillSelect first and provide this EOI number in the form-1.
> 
> NSW accepts only bank cheque or money order in Australian dollar. You need to talk to bank in your country regarding this issue. Many banks of your country have relation to many banks of Australia and can issue a cheque/ money order in favour of Australian Bank.
> 
> If you live in suppose India (outside Australia), you are offshore applicant; so you need to pay $300. If you live in Australia (onshore applicant), you need to pay $330 (including tax).


Thanks you very much for the comments ** greenbangla and kashifbari 

can you guys also comment on my other questions!!


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi experts,

Is it advisable to submit for the SS of NSW now? I believe only 60% of the occupation ceiling has been completed. My occupation code is 261311 (Analyst Programmer).

Kindly advise.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

alapatna said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Is it advisable to submit for the SS of NSW now? I believe only 60% of the occupation ceiling has been completed. My occupation code is 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> 
> Kindly advise.


i am in the same board. You can find many answers in this blog.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sessment-processing-time-344.html#post1086207


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

Can anyone confirm if we need to send the original Copies forms of Form 1,2,3,4 or their photocopies for EOI State Sponsorship? May be a silly question but i am not sure.Please suggest if anyone has already gone through this process.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen (Apr 24, 2014)

I have 60 points and an occupation on SOL, but i want to assure my job from state before going to Australia, and i also want to get my visa early, so which one is better, 189 or 190?


----------



## naziaayub (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi all,

Please can anyone provide format of colleague reference letter to send for NSW 190.


----------



## malik.umair56 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi
Guys i am going masters in accounting and its goong to finish next month
I already got 7 each in english and i am under 24 now
I am planning to apply for 190 for NSW
Is there anyone out there to assist me with this?
As i have 55 so what u guys think i hve to go forNSW or someother state?
The reason i wanted to go with nsw is because i been in nsw from the last 3 years
Anyone who got NSW PR after feb on 55
Please advise
Thanks
Malik


----------



## S_Tester (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi All,
Has anything changed for NSW nomination ? I am not seeing any documented procedure for $ 300 fees etc. 
The below link mentions that they are going to pick from Skill Select and EOI directly.

industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants]Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## S_Tester (Mar 24, 2015)

please can anyone reply?


----------

